# Icones application dock disparu



## 6mxw9 (21 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous.

Voilà, j'ai voulu changer les icones d'application du dock en suivant le tutoriel qui dit :
- cmd + i sur l'icone que l'on veut > lire les informations
- sélectionner le petit icone en haut à gauche, le copier
- cmd + i sur l'application que l'on veut > lire les informations
- sélectionner le petit icone en haut à gaucher, coller

Et là, c'est le drame ! Voilà ce que ça me donne : http://uppix.net/f/0/a/c34d4de057d80b46e39086a6a0752.png

J'ai relancé le dock via le moniteur de tâche, redémarré le système, mais rien à faire. Il y a surement une manipulation à faire, un type de fichier icone à prendre que j'ai du rater, mais impossible de trouver.

C'est pourquoi je demande votre aide, comment dois je faire pour que mes icones s'affichent dans mon dock ?

Je vous remercie par avance. Max.


----------



## Membre supprimé 9753 (21 Mai 2010)

Hello!

Tu ouvres Macintosh HD et tu glisses le dossier Applications dans le Doc

A+


----------



## 6mxw9 (22 Mai 2010)

Salut, je n'ai pas très bien comprit ce que je devais faire...

Je suis dans Macintosh HD via le finder, et j'ai glissé le dossier Applications mais il ne se passe rien.

N'y a t-il pas un format spécial pour les icones à prendre ? (j'ai prit des icone du site customxp.net)

Merci.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h56 ----------

C'est Ok ! J'ai résolu mon problème ! Je n'avais pas le bon format d'icone !

J'ai utilisé Img2icns pour les convertir, et j'ai suivi la démarche que j'ai cité dans le premier message et ça fonctionne.

Merci d'avoir prit le temps de me répondre Seb 

Sujet peut être locké.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

La procédure à suivre est plus exactement celle-ci :

1. On copie l'image.
2. On ouvre la fenêtre d'informations de l'application dont on veut modifier l'icône.
3. On sélectionne l'icône d'application en haut à gauche.
4. On colle l'icône de remplacement.


----------



## 6mxw9 (26 Mai 2010)

Cratès a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> La procédure à suivre est plus exactement celle-ci :
> 
> ...



Hmm, non, je n'ai pas fait comme ça. J'ai téléchargé des icônes au format PNG trouvé sur PNGFactory, puis avec l'application Img2icons je les ai converti en ICO. Ensuite :

- cmd + i sur le fichier ICO
- sélectionner et copier la petite icône en haut à gauche
- cmd + i sur l'application que vous souhaitez
- sélectionner et coller la petit icône en haut à gauche

Après, quittez l'application et relancez là. Normalement ça marche


----------



## tombom (26 Mai 2010)

ben nonn ca marche pas  la preuve..

la methode donnée par crates est la bonne et marche..

la tienne est mauvaise et marche pas... apres tu fais ce que tu veux


----------

